# Free to air channels



## sira (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all

I'm New to this satelite tv. i have Techno sat IR9000 receiver with dish antina. i want to know with this unit can i see free to air channels?

Sira


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

sira - I doubt you'll see much info here about satellite outside the USA and Canada.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome!

I guess my first question is, are you really in Sri Lanka? If you are, the answer is yes. Lyngsat is where I would start, plus ask around your local satellite tv shops. You'll have to do some research, but Asia and Europe still have quite a few FTA channels.

If you've relocated to the States, you're probably out of luck. Certainly no FTA channels on Dish or Directv, and they're pretty much disappearing on other satellites as well. I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

I haven't been able to find out much about the IR9000, but the TS9000 receiver has embedded Conditional Access and will receive FTA channels. So I think you're OK.

You might ask for help on this forum which is a little closer to home:
http://www.maldiviandigital.com/

Good luck!


----------



## sira (Sep 1, 2008)

Scott in FL said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I guess my first question is, are you really in Sri Lanka? If you are, the answer is yes. Lyngsat is where I would start, plus ask around your local satellite tv shops. You'll have to do some research, but Asia and Europe still have quite a few FTA channels.
> 
> If you've relocated to the States, you're probably out of luck. Certainly no FTA channels on Dish or Directv, and they're pretty much disappearing on other satellites as well. I wouldn't bother.


Hi

Thank you very much for your answer.
yes i'm sri lankanand living inColombo. currently i got this Techno sat IR 9000 and i want to find out with this one able tosee FTA channels. ther were few FTA channels avalable.

thanks 
sira


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

sure, it's an mpeg2 qpsk compatible receiver, it will get FTA channels.

in your area, i'd use satcodx.com being frequently updated for your area of the globe.


----------



## sira (Sep 1, 2008)

simulated said:


> sure, it's an mpeg2 qpsk compatible receiver, it will get FTA channels.
> 
> in your area, i'd use satcodx.com being frequently updated for your area of the globe.


thank you very much

the decorder has chenged the firemware.i guess

how ever

how can i find the satalite angle and direction . where can i learn those things


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

dishpointer.com works all over the world.


----------



## sira (Sep 1, 2008)

simulated said:


> dishpointer.com works all over the world.


thanks

one more thing.is there a restriction on the decorder not to recieve peticuler salelite signals?

my one is techno sat IR 9000. it only recieve our loacal TV station - DialogTV.

please let me see your views.

Sira


----------



## simulated (Jun 6, 2006)

um, Dialog TV is a paid tv service in your area. The IR means your box has built in Irdeto support, lyngsat shows Dialog TV as using Irdeto 2.

You will have to call the company directly, and find out if your box is compatible, and if they can send you an access card.

You should try and find a forum closer to where you live, we here in North America do things differently, we are required to buy the pay tv providers hardware to access their signals.


----------

